# Suspension Alignment Figures



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Does anyone have the OEM suspension alignment figures please:

*Front:
Camber 
Caster 
Toe

Rear:
Camber
Toe*

I need the figures for the RS, which has the sport suspension (build code 1BD)

I'm not sure but it's possible that all Mk3 models with sport suspension will have the same set up.


----------



## simonw007 (Sep 27, 2017)

Not sure this helps but here is the info from ElsaWin. Seems generic to any TT Mk3 model:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

simonw007 said:


> Not sure this helps but here is the info from ElsaWin. Seems generic to any TT Mk3 model:


Thank you simonw007, that helps a lot.

It does look as though any Mk3, with either suspension option, has the same settings.


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

When I had my car aligned the Hunter machine wanted to know exactly what suspension was on the car as it said if the wrong one was chosen it would cause issues with the cars lane assist (Which I don't use)

I think we chose the wrong one as my car immediately started storing a gazzilion errors relating to steering assist in its memory. Which isn't causing an issue and I'll get it sorted when I find the time.

It wasn't a simple choice either as there were about 6 options to choose from that made no sense so I think there must be different settings for the different suspension setups.


----------



## simonw007 (Sep 27, 2017)

Agreed Mr TTS, the process of aligning the wheels on a modern TT with electronic assistance systems is best left to the pros. Having an RS and the extra performance would only exaggerate any errors in alignment. However, you are right there are six running gear versions and three different sets of parameters. Which one your car has is on your production control sheet.

Have a look at the following extract for more details:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1A4oIKGsJEQIc5nOeyE86o9GwNFWKOY0j

Re-calibrating the front camera for driver assist systems looks like a major PITA!

Simon


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks both for the extra information.

I note that although there are 6 different versions of suspension with 3 sets of figures, the only difference in those figures is for running gear 1BA and 1BL where the front camber is slightly different. Hence choosing the wrong running gear will, at worst, result in the wrong front camber setting and by a maximum of only 0°10'.

There are many places now with fancy electronic alignment equipment. The usual issue is finding someone who fully understands how to use that equipment, the order in which to make adjustments and why.

I agree on the calibration of Lane Assist. Currently it seems that only Audi dealers have the equipment to carry out that work. My car has this. It was switched on when I took delivery of the car and initially I though there was something wrong with the steering. I tried it a couple of times as it was a novelty but I soon turned it off and that's how it will stay.


----------

